# Kaldi v Genecafe roasters



## Alex_A (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi... I'm considering buying either a Kaldi or Gene roaster as an entry roaster as a building block before hopefully one day buying a more commercial roaster... I'm conscious that the reviews indicate that Kaldi's machine is more like a commercial roaster but as it looks so functional/non-electronic I'm dubious about achieving quality control and I'm wondering if I'll be losing out on much knowledge by buying the Gene as my entry roaster instead?

Any thoughts or suggestions gratefully received!

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You will have to mod the gene a lot and still have quite limited control even with a dimmer and thermocouple in the bean mass/chamber. I don't know anything about the Kaldi but without any roasting experience at all it's probably better to get that if you plan to switch to a commercial roaster in the future, it seems they at least go on a gas ring so you get variable heat control without mods. No idea if they're any good or not though. Thermometry should be easier and if there's airflow control and a fan that's good.


----------



## Alex_A (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks Rob!

One initial question. I've seen other forum topics touching on what you mention re lack of temperature control with the Gene, but my (admittedly limited) understanding of the Gene is that it has electronic temperature control... is the problem that it isn't accurate enough?

Do you have any suggestions for alternatives to the Kaldi?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The Gene has been around for a long while and has got many forum members started on roasting and then on to a commercial set-up.

Yes, it does have limitations, but then so does the novice! It doesn't stretch the pocket much either. You will not be able to earn a living from it at around 250gm batches every 25 minutes. But if you experiment, you will have a good foundation, a lot of fun and some happy family and friends. When you find you are spending to much time roasting for an increasing amount of family and friends, move on to a bigger machine and you could keep the Gene as a sample roaster. If you get the timing right, the cost of the Gene will also be a tax deductible!

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

I had the same thoughts in Feb and started with Gene. I'm moving to a Bullet next month and who knows after that.

i have a unmodified Gene 101 with large chaff collector. The machine has its challenges, but I have overcome many without the need to mod it. Not saying I'm an expert - but I'm happy with my coffee - which matters most.

My view

Positives

No electrical/serious ventilation needed

Roast time of 14-17 mins is not bad.

pretty simple to navigate the controls and adjust profiles for washed/natural or high/low density.

Cheap

Lots of people here with experience and very helpful to get started

So far, only found a few beans that are troublesome.

Negatives

Low incoming voltage (<232V on mine) and cold temperature/beans can lead to issues with first batch (monitoring both is important)

Hearing 1st crack takes time and experience

Cooling is not great, so you will need to think about cooling and dechaffing

Even though everyone says you don't need to pre-heat, I do (to help with first negative point above)

I would recommend the gene because the positives far out way the negatives and if you like meddling with electrical stuff you can improve it through modification or manage its capabilities with other strategies.


----------

